# How it is made



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 29, 2009)

We all like to SOYP (show off your pen) forum, but I get an even greater reward when some of our members post pics on how they make their blanks that are often crafted into great writing instruments. In other words, a sort of progress report (foreplay?:redface as they proceed to come up with a pleasing design. Along this line, I would like to share a few shots of a pen blank and new design (for me). Won't bore you with the details since I think the pics will convey what I'm trying to work on.

I do want to say that this blank contains a total of 152 segments (pie slices). Have been going rather slow with this one since I do not want an "explosion" amongst the 'bricks'. The last pic is a final CA bath prior to putting it back on the lathe to finish her off. Wish me luck and hopefully I can come up with something worthy of a SOYP.

Next time you're on your way to pen blank making immortality, please do take a few extra shots and share those precious pictures prior to the final dressing. We would love to see your work in progress.


----------



## Druid (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Peter... pictures give clarity to words, very nice demonstration & good luck with turning the 152 segmented piece finished product... please post!


----------



## SamThePenMan (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice, while I was reading the description and looking at the thumbnails I thought it was pieces of different colored paper that was all glued together!  I guess paper could be used to make pen blanks, talk about recycling!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, it's going to make a great pen.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 30, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> We all like to SOYP (show off your pen) forum, but I get an even greater reward when some of our members post pics on how they make their blanks that are often crafted into great writing instruments. In other words, a sort of progress report (*foreplay? *:redface:) as they proceed to come up with a pleasing design. Along this line, I would like to share a few shots of a pen blank and new design (for me). Won't bore you with the details since I think the pics will convey what I'm truing to work on.
> 
> I do want to say that this blank contains a total of 152 segments (pie slices). Have been going rather slow with this one since I do not want an "explosion" amongst the 'bricks'. The last pic is a final CA bath prior to putting it back on the lathe to finish her off. Wish me luck and hopefully I can come up with something worthy of a SOYP.
> 
> Next time you're on your way to pen blank making immortality, please do take a few extra shots and share those precious pictures prior to the final dressing. We would love to see your work in progress.



*ROTFLMAO!* I don't think that I will every be able to think of blank design, prep and assembly in quite the same way ever again!:biggrin::redface: 

Shame on you Peter...and thanks for sharing......LOL... I think!!!! :biggrin:


----------

